# how do I get rid of Adriana?



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I's been 2 years or so that I keep getting this email in my junk mail from Adriana titled "HEY YOU" well now it's just "HEY",I googled it and it seems a lot of people are getting it and even opened it to see who the hell is this Adriana.

The thing is other junk mails have somehow disappeared but this chick is the most persistent one ,I feel like replying to it once, just for a chat,after all that's all she wants right?
How many of you get this hey you junk mail?what's the purpose of it(other than the usual, money)just wondering.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

I get them too. I opened the very first email I received a month or two ago because I used to know an Adriana a long long time ago. My first thought was how did she get my email? Curiosity over logic got the best of me because I knew better but yet I opened the email …..Anyway, the email was a bunch of BS about us chatting over Facebook and she was moving near me and we should "hook up"....blah…blah…blah….. Below was a link for her "website"....
Now I get them all the time. I blocked it once when it was HEY YOU, but lately it has been showing up in my junk mail as HEY….It is second nature now to delete that and all the other junk mail I receive….
Even though I DID NOT click onto the link, I feel I got lucky that I didn't get a computer virus from my curiosity. Who knows what that link was about?....Virus, spyware, or illegal porn….I wasn't about to find out….


----------



## danoaz (Jun 16, 2012)

I use Google's gmail and it is pretty good at throwing spam into the spam folder and I don't seem to get more than one or two a day. I regularly open my spam folder and look to make sure there aren't any from someone I know and then I go threw the filtering process that Gmail has for telling it to delete emails from this sender. 
To answer your question more directly, I don't know if I get that kind of email or not. I delete them and forget them. Past experience has taught me to not even be curious.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

That's what I do,delete it as soon as I see it ,at least once a day I empty my deleted folder but just before doing that I double check it in case an important email got there by mistake and what do I see ?,hey you,,,hey you,,,hey you.,,,,,,,, I probably get 4 or 5 hey you per day,I wish I could send it back to the sender with the title *Hi there,it's me*. over and over,wouldn't that be great.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

I've got yahoo mail and every day there are 4-5 emails from Adriana in my spam folder. "Hey You" "Hey" "Are you getting these???" etc. Yahoo is nice enough to deliver it straight to my spam folder, but it would be nicer if they took the next step and just deleted it.


----------

